# Sticky  +++++++++++++++++ Please DO NOT create city vs city threads +++++++++++++++++



## wjfox

Please could everyone read the *forum rules*. Thank you.


----------



## KlausDiggy

And why do I find something like this in the UK & Ireland forum ? 

My City vs Your City (official city bashing thread)


----------

